# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Meryem Suresi 68....72. Ayetler. Cehennemden Çıkış Yok Mudur?

## halukgta

Meryem suresi 68 .. 72. ayetler acaba bizlere neler anlatıyor, birlikte onu anlamaya çalışalım. Önce geleneksel İslamın bir kısmının inanışını sizlerle paylaşmak istiyorum, tabi önce ayetleri yazalım.

Meryem 68: Rabbinin yüceliği hakkı için, ONLARI PEŞLERİNDEN GİTTİKLERİ ŞEYTANLARI İLE BİRLİKTE BİR ARAYA GETİRECEĞİZ, sonra da dizüstü çöktürerek cehennemin çevresinde toplayacağız.

69- Sonra her grubun, rahmeti bol olan Allah'a baş kaldıran en azılı elebaşlarını ayıracağız.

70- Sonra biz onların hangilerinin öncelikle cehenneme girmeleri gerektiğini, kuşkusuz, herkesten iyi biliriz.

71- ARANIZDA CEHENNEME UĞRAMAYACAK HİÇ KİMSE KALMAYACAKTIR. Bu Rabbinin kesinleşmiş bir hükmüdür.

72- SONRA SAKINANLARI KURTARARAK ZALİMLERİ, DİZÜSTÜ ÇÖKMÜŞ DURUMDA ORADA BIRAKIRIZ.

Geleneksel İslam anlayışının bir bölümü, ayetlerin sonunda geçen (ARANIZDA CEHENNEME UĞRAMAYACAK HİÇ KİMSE KALMAYACAKTIR.) ve sonrada sakınanların kurtarılacağı sözlerinden bakın ne anladıklarını söylüyorlar.

(Allahın kesinleşmiş hükmü nedir? Oraya Yani cehenneme herkes uğrayacak, ONUN AZAMETİNİ DEHŞETİNE HERKES YAKİNEN ŞAHİT OLACAK. Nedendir bu? Bu aynı zamanda Allah ın müminlere olan rahmetini ve sevgisini göstermesi ve onlara vaadinin hak olmasının göstermesi içindir. Allah onlara söz vermişti. Benim emirlerime uyar ve bana itaat ederseniz, sizin günahlarınızı örteceğim ve cehennem azabımdan sizi uzak tutacağım demesi üzerinedir.)

Bu konuda bir başka düşünceyi, inancıda örnek olarak yazalim;

(Müminler asla azap görmeyeceklerdir. Sadece o sahneyi müşahede edeceklerdir. Önce naklettiğimiz hadislerde de "Ateş onlara soğuk ve selamet olacaktır" veya "Onların nurları cehennemin alevini söndürecektir" şeklinde bu gerçek vurgulanmıştı. Bir hadiste şöyle buyurmaktadır: "ALLAH cennete götüreceği herkesi mutlaka önce cehennem ateşiyle aşina kılacak (ona gösterecek) ki ALLAHIN kendine verdiği nimetlerin ve fazl-u ihsanın kadrini bilsin ve sevinç ve sürürü daha da artsın. Yine cehenneme götüreceği herkese, önce cennetin nimetlerini gösterecektir ki (nasıl nimet ve lütufları kaybettiğini görüp daha çok üzülsün ve yansın!" (Nur-üs Sekaleyn, c.3, s.354)

Benim çok dikkatimi çeken ve Allah ın zerre kadar bir suçun, ya da mükâfatın karşılıksız kalmayacağını açıklamalarından sonra, insanları beyaz ya da siyah diye(iman eden ya da etmeyen) ikiye ayırarak, işi bu kadar basite alınmasını, hiç ama hiç anlayamıyorum. Acaba Yaradan, hangi titizlikte olacağını söylüyor ona bakalım boşa konuşmayalım.

Enbiya 47: Biz, kıyamet günü için ADÂLET TERAZİLERİ KURARIZ. ARTIK KİMSEYE, HİÇBİR ŞEKİLDE HAKSIZLIK EDİLMEZ. YAPILAN İŞ, BİR HARDAL TANESİ AĞIRLIĞINDA BİLE OLSA onu getiririz. Hesap gören olarak biz yeteriz.

Allah ne diyor, bizler nelere inanıyoruz. Kendimizi avutmaya devam. Allah hiç kimseye, hiç bir şekilde haksızlık edilmez diyor ve Kur'an da, kendinizi temize çıkarmayın sakın, kimin takvaca üstün olduğunu yalnız ben bilirim, ikazlarını düşünen, hatırlayan ne yazık ki yok. Beşeri adaletin bile layık görmediği adaleti, bizler ne yazık ki Allah a nispet ediyoruz. Bu konuyu Kuran dan araştırmaya devam edelim.

Ali İmran 30: Gün gelecek, her benlik, HAYIRDAN İŞLEDİĞİNİ ÖNÜNDE BULACAKTIR. KÖTÜLÜKTEN İŞLEDİĞİNİ DE... İsteyecektir ki, önüne getirilenle kendisi arasında uzun bir mesafe olsun. Allah sizi, kendisinden sakınmaya çağırır. Allah, kullarına karşı Rauftur, çok şefkatlidir.

Hakka 18: O gün arz olunursunuz; HİÇBİR SAKLINIZ-GİZLİNİZ KALMAZ. 19. Öz kitabı sağından verilen: "İşte kitabım, okuyun!" der. 20. "Kendi hesabıma kavuşacağımı sezmiştim zaten." 

Ali imran 30. ayette söz edilen (hayırdan işlediğini önünde bulacaklardır, kötülükten işlediğini de) Ayetin devamında da gördükleri ile aralarında uzak bir mesafe olsun diyecekler diyor, peki neden söyleyecekler bu sözü acaba? Dikkat ediniz bu olay iman eden içinde, etmeyen içinde geçerli. Gördüklerinden utanacaklar diyor.

Hakka 18. ayette de dikkat ederseniz, hiçbir sırrın gizli kalmayacağını ve bizlere gösterileceğini söylüyor, acaba yalnız görmekle yetinilecek mi? Yaptıklarımızın zerre kadar hayır ve şer görülmesi bu ayetlerde yalnız gözlerimizle film seyretmek anlamında mıdır dersiniz? İlahi adalet yaptıklarımızın gözlerimizin önüne serilmesiyle tamamlanacak mı? 

Zilzal 7: Artık, kim BİR ZERRE MİKTARI HAYIR ÜRETMİŞSE ONU GÖRÜR.

Zilza l8: VE KİM BİR ZERRE MİKTARI ŞER ÜRETMİŞSE ONU GÖRÜR.

Kitabı sağdan verilenlerin sevinci, cennetin vizesini alan günahlarının hafif geldiğini gören insanların sevincidir. Ama dikkat ediniz, cennetin vizesini alan diyorum. Yoksa yaptıkları onca yanlışın, haksızlıkların tümünün bir kalemde silinmesi değil. Bazı kişiler, İman edenlerin asla cehennem cezasını geçici olsa dahi çekmeyeceğini söylemiş ve yaptıklarının cezasını çekeceğini söylersek, ne anlama gelir diyerek bakın ne demiş.

(SAHİ O HALDE NEREDE KALDI ALLAH IN RAHİM SİFATI, AFÜV SIFATI, TEVVAB SIFATI. ÖNCE CEZA SONRA MI AF? ÖNCE CEZASINI VERDİYSE AFFININ NE ÖNEMİ KALIR.) 

Burada arkadaşımız, Rabbim in bağışlayıcı ve yüceliğine kendi değer yargısıyla yaklaşmış ve madem sevabımız fazla, günahlarımızı neden affetmiyor, önce ceza veriyor sonramı affediyor böyle mantık olmaz, yaklaşımıyla cevap vermiş.

Ceza verdiyse, affın bir önemi kalmaz diye düşünüyor. Acaba yaptığımız tüm yanlışların hiç karşılıksız kalması mı adalet, yoksa yapılan yanlışların cezasının verilmesi ve daha sonra yaptığı güzelliklerin karşılığı verilmesi mi? Allah ben affediciyim diyorsa, dilediğini affeder ona sözümüz asla olamaz. Bu dünyada bile herkes yaptığının karşılığını alması için adaletli bir düzen kurmaya çalışmıyor muyuz? Kimisi ebedi cezaevinde kalıyor, kimisi cezasını çektikten sonra özgür hayatına dönüyor. Şimdide size bir örnek daha vermek istiyorum, bakın iman edenlere Allah, nasıl bir tavsiyede bulunuyor?

Nisa 31: Eğer yasaklandığınız günahların büyüklerinden uzak kalırsanız, DİĞER KÖTÜLÜKLERİNİZİ ÖRTERİZ ve sizi nimet ve bereket dolu bir varış yerine ulaştırırız.

İSRA71: Gün olur, insan gruplarından her birini kendi önderiyle çağırırız. O gün kitabı kendisine sağdan verilenler, KİTAPLARINI OKUYACAKLAR VE BİR KIL KADAR HAKSIZLIĞA UĞRATILMAYACAKLAR.

Nisa 48: Allah, kendisine ortak koşulmasını bağışlamaz, BUNDAN BAŞKASINI DİLEDİĞİNE BAĞIŞLAR. Allah'a ortak koşan da gerçekten büyük bir günah işlemiştir.

Nisa 9899: Kadınlardan, erkeklerden, yavrulardan hiçbiri beceri gösteremeyen, hiçbir yol bulamayanların durumu farklıdır. Bunların, ALLAH TARAFINDAN AFFEDİLMELERİ UMULUR. Allah affedicidir, günahları bağışlayıcıdır.

Tevbe 102: Diğer bazıları da günahlarını itiraf ettiler. Bunlar, iyi bir işle kötü olan diğer bir işi birbirine karıştırdılar. BELKİ ALLAH TÖVBELERİNİ KABUL EDER. Çünkü Allah Gafurdur, Rahîm'dir.

Enam 120: Günahın açığını da bırakın, gizlisini de. GÜNAH KAZANANLAR YAPIP ETTİKLERİNİN KARŞILIĞINI YAKINDA GÖRECEKLERDİR.

Bu ayetlerden de anlıyoruz ki, Allah kimin günahını bağışlar ya da bağışlamaz bizler onun hesabını yapamayız. Allah bir kıl kadar haksızlığa uğratılmayacaklar diyorsa, sanırım her şey çok açık. Önce bunu iyice kabullenmeliyiz. Kendimizce hesaplar yapıp, iman ettik demekle de cehennem azabından kurtulacağımızı zannetmeyelim. Şimdi yazacağım ayet üzerinde, lütfen dikkatle düşünelim.

Ali İmran 24: BUNUN SEBEBİ ONLARIN, "ATEŞ BİZE SAYILI BİRKAÇ GÜN DIŞINDA ASLA DOKUNMAYACAKTIR" DEMELERİDİR. Uydurmuş oldukları yalanlar, dinlerinde kendilerini aldatmaktadır. 

Kuran işte sorduğumuz bütün sorularımıza, böyle apaçık cevap veriyor. Ben iman ettim, onun için cehennem azabı çekmeyeceğim, ya da buna benzer ben cehennemi şöyle bir görüp geçeceğim şeklinde, kendi nefsimizce yarattığımız adaletin, nasılda yalan ve yanlış olduğunu söylüyor Yaradan. Detayını bilmediğimiz konularda lütfen kendi nefsimizin adaletini, Allah ın adaleti gibi göstermeyelim, yanılırız. Bu bilgilerden sonra, Meryem suresi 71 ve 72. ayetlerde Rabbimiz ne demek istiyor, hiçbir yorum yapmadan, Allah ın izniyle anlamaya çalışalım.

71- ARANIZDA CEHENNEME UĞRAMAYACAK HİÇ KİMSE KALMAYACAKTIR. Bu Rabbinin kesinleşmiş bir hükmüdür.

72- SONRA SAKINANLARI KURTARARAK zalimleri, dizüstü çökmüş durumda orada bırakırız.

Meryem suresi 71. ayette Rabbin kesinleşmiş bir hükmünü açıklıyor bizlere, fakat nedenini açıklamadan ve diyor ki, aranızda cehenneme uğramayacak hiç kimse yoktur. Önce Meryem 68. ayeti hatırlayalım, burada Allah şeytanın peşinden gidenler için bakın ne diyordu? (sonra da dizüstü çöktürerek cehennemin çevresinde toplayacağız.) Hesap görüldükten sonra iman etmeyenleri Rabbimiz, önce cehennemin çevresinde toplayacağını özellikle söylüyor. Daha sonrada onların içinden elebaşlarını ayırdığını açıklıyor. Devamındaki cümleyi dikkatle anlamaya çalışalım. (Sonra biz onların hangilerinin öncelikle cehenneme girmeleri gerektiğini, kuşkusuz, herkesten iyi biliriz.)

Bahsedilen gurup iman etmemiş, Allah a baş kaldıran bir guruptan bahsediliyor. Onlar içinde Allah bir ayrım yapıyor ve düşünebiliyor musunuz? Hangilerinin öncelikle cehenneme girmeleri gerektiğini, herkes den iyi ALLAH BİLİR diyor. Burada dahi bir sınıflandırma ayrım var. Peki, bizler nasıl olurda iman ettim diyenler arasında hiç ayrım yapılmayacağını, cehenneme sırf orasının azametini, kötülüğünü görmek için gidileceğini söyleriz?

Allah böyle bir açıklama yapmış mı? Asla yapmamış, peki bu bilgiyi kimden aldık da cehennemi uzaktan yalnız görüp, hemen çıkacağız cennete gideceğiz diyoruz? Meryem 68. ayette izah edilirken cehennemin çevresi sözünü kullanıyor. 71. ayette ise (ARANIZDA CEHENNEME UĞRAMAYACAK HİÇ KİMSE KALMAYACAKTIR.)diye açıkça belirtiyor. Dikkat ettiyseniz bu hitap, inkar edenlere değil, tüm iman edenlere yapılmış.

Bazı arkadaşlar buradaki cehennem sözünden, içi değil daha önceki gibi cehennemin çevresi anlamalıyız diyorlar. Sormak isterim eğer öyle olsaydı Allah Meryem 68. ayette kullandığı kelimeyi, 71. ayette de kullanamaz mıydı? Bunu söylemekle yorum yapmış oluruz, buda bizleri doğrudan saptıracaktır. 71. ayetin son kısmını hatırlayalım. Herkesin cehenneme uğraması sözünün, Allah ın kesinleşmiş bir hükmü olduğunu söylüyor.

Allah sizce verdiği bu hüküm de, bizlere cehenneme uğratma nedenini neden açıkça söylememiş olabilir dersiniz? Doğrusu burada da yorum yapmak, doğru olmasa gerek. Eğer Allah nedenini açıklamamışsa, bunun da bir hikmeti vardır, bunu da unutmayalım ve kendimizi temize çıkarmak adına, Rabbin açıklamadığı bir konuda yorum yapmayalım. Allah ne diyordu bir ayetinde; Benim katımda, açıklamadığım konularda konuşmanızı HARAM kılıyorum.

Şimdide 72. ayete bakalım. (Sonra sakınanları kurtararak zalimleri, dizüstü çökmüş durumda orada bırakırız.) Allah ayette anlatmak isteneni çok açık anlatıyor. Bizlerin bilmesi gereken iman edenlerin eninde sonunda buradan kurtarılacağının müjdesini almaktır. Dikkat ederseniz iman etmeyenler, diz üstü orada kalacaklardır diyor. Eğer söyledikleri gibi herkesin girdiği yer cehennemin çevresi ise, iman etmeyenlerin bırakıldığı yerde cehennemin çevresi olarak düşünmeliyiz ki, böyle bir açıklama asla yok.

Ayette de iman edenlerin kurtarılacağı söyleniyor. Bir insanı bir yerden kurtarmak demek, kötü olan bir yerden onu almak götürmek demektir, yani kurtarılmadan önce demek ki bir müddet kalınmış ki kurtarılma tabirini kullanmış Allah. Hapisten çıkan birisini düşünün, geride kalan hükümlülere, ALLAH KURTARSIN derler. Demek ki cehennemden kurtarılma var, ama orada kalışı konusunda bir açıklama yok. Aşağıdaki ayet, bu konuya açıklık getiriyor ve bakın ne diyor.

Müminun 103: Ama tartıda hafif çekenlere gelince; işte, CEHENNEMDE YERLEŞİP KALMAK ÜZERE kendi kendilerine yazık edenler de böyleleridir; (Muhammed Esed meali)

Muhammed Esed bu ayeti tercüme ederken, çok dikkatli seçmiş kelimelerini ve ayeti çok daha güzel yazmış. Hesap görüldü ve tüm insanlar cehenneme uğradı, burada herkes yaptığı yanlışların karşılığını gördü, ama yaptıkları ölçüldüğünde, günahları ağır gelenler cehennemde ebedi kaldı, diğerleri elbette cennete geçti anlamı çıkıyor ortaya. 

Bu ayetlerde bahsedilen kişilerin, Allah ın ayetlerini inkâr eden insanlar olduğunu, onun içinde, aranızda hiç kimse yoktur ki cehenneme uğramasın sözünden, inkârcılardan bahsediyor diye ayetten anlayanları görüyoruz. Ama ayetin devamında dikkat ederseniz, SAKINANLARI KURATACAĞIZ İFADESİ VAR. Demek ki bu ayette bahsedilen yalnız inkârcılar değil, tüm insanlardan bahsediliyor. İnkârcılar neden cehennemden kurtarılsın. Onlar ebedi kalacak olanlar. Buradan da şunu anlıyoruz. Aranızda cehenneme uğrayacak hiç kimse yoktur hükmü, tüm insanlar için verilmiş bir hükümdür.

ALLAH KİMİ KULUNU, O CEHENNEMİN AZAMETİNİ GÖSTERİP DİREK CENNETİNE ALIR, KİMİSİNİ DE İSTEDİĞİ KADAR TUTAR, DAHA SONRA KURTARIR CENNETİNE ALIR. Bize düşen burada kimin ne kadar kalacağının hesabını yapmak değildir, onu yalnız RABBİMİZ BİLİR. Allah bu konuda bir açıklama yapmamışsa bizlere yorum yapmak yerine, BU AYETTEN HER İNSANIN YAPTIĞININ KARŞILIĞINI MUTLAKA ALACAĞINI ANLAMASI GEREKMEKTEDİR.

Allah ın affedeceği, bağışlayacağı konularının neler olacağını Allah bilir. Ama bunların küçük günahlar olacağını özellikle söylüyor. Bir insanın bir insana yaptığı adaletsizliği, iftirayı neden affetsin, zaten affetmeyeceğini söylüyor. Bu sizce adaletli olur mu? Bakın aşağıda ki ayette yetimin malını yiyen, cehennem ateşi ile cezalandırılır diyor, ama orada ebedi kalır demiyor. Buna örnek birçok ayet vardır. Bazı ayetlerde özellikle ebedi cehennemde kalır diye de belirtiyor.

Nisa 10: Yetimlerin mallarını haksız yere yiyenler, ancak karınlarında ateş yemiş olurlar. Yakında onlar alevli bir ateşe gireceklerdir. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Büruç 10: Şüphesiz mümin erkeklerle mümin kadınlara işkence edip, sonra da tövbe etmeyenlere; cehennem azabı ve yangın azabı vardır. (Diyanet meali)

Nur 19: İnananlar arasında hayâsızlığın yayılmasını arzu eden kimseler var ya; onlar için dünya ve ahirette elem dolu bir azap vardır. Allah bilir, siz bilmezsiniz. (Diyanet meali)

Bakara 174: Allah'ın indirdiği kitabın bir kısmını gizleyenler ve onu az bir değere değişenler, karınlarına ateşten başka bir şey tıkmış olmazlar; kıyamet günü Allah onlarla konuşmayacak, onları temize çıkartmayacaktır; onlara acıklı bir azap vardır.(Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Bakın bu ayetlerde, işlenen suçun cezası cehennemdir diyor, ama dikkat ederseniz ebedi cehennemde kalırlar demiyor. Ebedi cehennemde kalırlar diyen ayetlerden örnek verelim.

Araf 40: Bizim âyetlerimizi yalanlayıp da onlara karşı kibirlenmek isteyenler var ya, işte onlara gök kapıları açılmayacak ve onlar, deve iğne deliğine girinceye kadar cennete giremeyeceklerdir! Suçluları işte böyle cezalandırırız! ( Diyanet vakfı)

Araf 36: Âyetlerimizi yalanlayanlar ve onlara uymayı kibirlerine yediremeyenlere gelince, işte onlar cehennemliklerdir. ONLAR ORADA EBEDÎ KALACAKLARDIR. (Diyanet meali)

Bu ayetlerden de anlıyoruz ki, cehennem suçlular için hazırlanmıştır ve kat kat farklı şekillerde hazırlanmıştır, tıpkı cennet gibi. Bir kısmı cehennemde ebedi kalırlar, bir kısmı da cezasını çektikten sonra çıkarlar. Araf 40. ayet bunu çok güzel açıklıyor ve Allah ın ayetlerini yalanlayanlara, gök kapısı açılmayacak ve deve iğne deliğinden geçene kadar cennete giremeyeceklerdir diyor. DEMEK Kİ BUNUN DIŞINDA OLANLAR, CEZASINI ÇEKTİKTEN SONRA CENNETE GİRECEKLER ANLAMINDA OLDUĞU ÇOK AÇIKTIR.

Ben Kuran ın bütününü ve Rabbin adaletini düşündüğümde, Kuran ayetlerinden bunları anladım. Bunlar benim düşüncelerim ve anladıklarımdır yalnız beni bağlar. Dikkat ederseniz ayetler üzerinde asla yorum yapmak yerine, söylenen sözleri bir bütün olarak anlamaya çalıştım.

Elbette hatalarım, eksiklerim olacaktır. Sizlerde Kuran ı anladığınız dilden bol bol okuyup, ayetler üzerine düşününüz. Dilerim Allah dan, işlediğimiz günahlarımızı bağışlayan, cehennem azabından kısa sürede kurtulanlar arasında oluruz.

Saygılarımla 
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet...homepage_panel

http://halukgta.blogcu.com/

http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/

http://hakyolkuran.com/

----------


## turan_kizi

Haluk bey sonuç ne ?

----------


## halukgta

Yazıyı okumalısınız, okuduysanız anlamış olmanız gerekir. Anlamadıysanız bir kaç cümleyle inanın anlatamam.

----------

